# help on contests!!!



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm new and I want to know how to start a contest. I heard you have to ask a moderator for permission and all but how do you ask? What do you say?? Baisicly Anything is useful!! Thanks!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

to pm a moderator click their user name and go down to (send a private message to)
then tell them you would like permission to start a contest also tell them what the contest will be about, thats all there is to it, i've done it myself it was easy:-D

i look forward to seeing your contest:-D


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, how long was it till your status changed from New member to member?? Just wondering


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

^If i remember from reading the new rules, it's just for one week.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

50 posts I think they could not do a time based thingy


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok! Thanks!!:-D


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think it is a week it is time based


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, I remember reading a thread and Olympia said that the time based thing didn't work so now they changed it to fifty posts and then you're a normal member.


----------

